
DEAD FACE: a bullet hell/hacking roguelike made for 7DRL 2018 - jere
https://jere.itch.io/dead-face
======
jere
This is my 6th go round doing 7DRL. I've had a lot of fun every year, turned
one of my games into a complete polished Steam game, and come up with some
wacky stuff each time. But this is the first entry that got the top score in
the challenge.

DEAD FACE lets you pilot huge, multi-tile mechs. Projectiles move exactly as
fast as you do, so you can dodge them in a turn-based setting. There's a
pretty fun realtime hacking minigame too, which is all based on hexadecimal
(the title itself is meant to be a hexadecimal magic debug value).

Figured ya'll might get a kick out of this one.

